# Temporary Insanity....fiber rant



## sidney75 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all,

Still undiagnosed after nearly a year after my intestinal obstructions.  My current DX is Gastroparesis and probable Crohn's.  Had a CT/ENT a few months ago that showed zero inflammation and an IBD blood panel that came back negative, so I thought I would give fiber a go last week to help with constipation and replace some of nutrients I am not absorbing...bad move. After stinking the entire family out the whole weekend, I can hardly move today.  Incredible pain.  My intestines are on fire and I'm still very constipated.  Should've known better. :stinks:


----------



## Mr. Polar Bear (Aug 10, 2015)

In retrospect, I found my excessive, in terms of frequency and concentration, expulsion of methane from my intestinal Hades, was an indicator that an IBD was planning to manifest itself. 

As for constipation, have you tried prune juice?


----------



## sidney75 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have not tried prune juice, but I will try it after the fire dies down a bit.  Thanks!


----------

